# Driving license



## bluepixie (Jun 12, 2018)

Is the Canadian driving license valid in the US if you are going to live in US for a long time?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on where you settle in the US. Each state has its own requirements - some require you to obtain a local license in as little as 10 days after moving to the state. The more usual terms give you 30 days to do so.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Driving privileges are managed on state level. Most states call the agency Department of Motor Vehicle DMV. Google is your friend.


----------



## okko25 (Aug 19, 2018)

I am going to USA like a tourist. I'm from Russia. I plan to rent a car. Can I use russian driving license? I will be in Texas during in a month.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bluepixie said:


> Is the Canadian driving license valid in the US if you are going to live in US for a long time?


Usually not.... once resident, most states demand you take out a State licence after a driving test.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> Driving privileges are managed on state level. Most states call the agency Department of Motor Vehicle DMV. Google is your friend.


Quite. But don't make the Google-assisted mistake of ending up at https://www.dmv.org/ which is *not* an official site.


----------



## beryfarnandas (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes, a full Canadian license that is current is valid in the United States. You may drive with your Canadian license within the borders of the U.S. due to reciprocal agreements that the U.S. and Canada have with each other in regards to driver's licenses


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

beryfarnandas said:


> Yes, a full Canadian license that is current is valid in the United States. You may drive with your Canadian license within the borders of the U.S. due to reciprocal agreements that the U.S. and Canada have with each other in regards to driver's licenses


Please post an official link.

Driving privileges are being are being managed on state level in the US. Visitors can drive with their drivers license (plus international drivers license in some states) for up to the expiration of I94. Visa holders fall under the requirements of the individual state of residence. Reciprocity can mean no driving test, no written test.


----------

